# Ammo costs



## Dovans

What justify' the high cost. Went to a gun store by a big lake today. Plenty of 9mm and plenty of 223 and 5.56. Prices though were still astronomical. Options on 9 were 50 rd, 100 rnd, 250 rnd. same with the 223 and 5.56. $35/50. regardless of the rnd count. 223 and 5.56 dollar/rnd. They had two boxes of 357 sig... 70 dollars a box.. get outta here with that.

They also had lot of 450 and 308.


----------



## loweman165

It isn't just ammo. I bought a Ruger LCR22lr two Christmas ago for $320 NIB on Gun Broker. Now thier over $750, infact one yesterday sold for $1500!! Crazy...


----------



## M.Magis

Supply and demand


----------



## Pooch

Well if your local shop that you go to is jacking it way up I'd find another dealer. My friend has his ffl and said his wholesalers prices are pretty much the same, maybe a percent or two higher. Just supply issues. Just relaying what I was told. The gouging is on the retailers end.


----------



## Junebug2320

Cant find 30-06 for elk!!??? Absurd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff rod builder

I guess if your willing to pay that kind of money good for you. Myself and others I shoot with regularly are keeping a list of stores who kept there ammo prices the same or raised them slightly and another list of gougers that we won’t buy from again due to there gouging.


----------



## loweman165

Junebug2320 said:


> Cant find 30-06 for elk!!??? Absurd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it, 3 dollars plus per round.


----------



## privateer

loweman165 said:


> I've seen it, 3 dollars plus per round.


even in the "good old days" a 300RUM or 338win mag for elk approached $5/ round for a quality cartridge and bullet...

gotta love the 1000-rounds 9mm that i got for free few years ago. cheaper than dirt send me a case of them by mistake and didn't want them back... wonder what that's worth today?


----------



## PapawSmith

Junebug2320 said:


> Cant find 30-06 for elk!!??? Absurd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you are looking for rounds for an upcoming hunt this fall, and things don’t change as times get closer, reach out to me. Cant let you head West unarmed.


----------



## jamesbalog

Our local fin feather and fur store now wants 12.99 a box for AA trap loads. I bought a few flats from them a month ago for $8 a box.

after seeing that absurd price increase I will never spend another dime in their stores.


----------



## jeff rod builder

I hope others join u in not buying from fin again I have already made that decision months ago with their gouging. I don’t think to much of business that wants local support and then gouges the customers.


----------



## Pooch

They won't even put a full box of primers on their shelf although our store has a never ending supply of individual trays for $7-8 each. That comes out to at least double the price per box. Uh uh, no thanks. Their store, their price, their prerogative. But like others, no more for me either. My opinion, which essentially means nothing, is they got a little to big for them to care like they did when they only had the Ashland store.


----------



## jamesbalog

jeff rod builder said:


> I hope others join u in not buying from fin again I have already made that decision months ago with their gouging. I don’t think to much of business that wants local support and then gouges the customers.


Its pretty bad when their biggest local competitor (Sportsman's Den) has the same shotgun shells for 3-5 bucks a box cheaper than Fin. The Den was limiting shell purchases to 2 flats a week but had 100s of flats of target loads at normal prices last time I was there.




Pooch said:


> They won't even put a full box of primers on their shelf although our store has a never ending supply of individual trays for $7-8 each. That comes out to at least double the price per box. Uh uh, no thanks. Their store, their price, their prerogative. But like others, no more for me either. My opinion, which essentially means nothing, is they got a little to big for them to care like they did when they only had the Ashland store.


Sportsmans den was doing the same thing but wanted 4.99 not 7.99. I finally found cheddites from Ballistic Products and ordered 10,000. Those still came out to $36.50 per 1000 after tax shipping and hazmat.


----------



## shot1buck

Good old Walmart has normal prices on ammo and Rural King has 9mm for $11 problem for me is it costs me $20 in gas to get to Rural King! I understand supply Md demand but like you mentioned about the FIN is terrible. I remember going into the 1st store he had in Ashland and now like you all mentioned why would I support that store? I’ve seen pics of 800 rounds of 22 federal for $149.00. WTF!


----------



## overcheck

stopped at RK thurs, only had steel shot on the shelf. Two clerks working with very little to sell in my opinion its hard to keep a shop open if there is no product to sell.


----------



## Pooch

$36.50 still is a decent price considering shipping. My friend needs 10,000 #209 and can't find any.


----------



## jamesbalog

Pooch said:


> $36.50 still is a decent price considering shipping. My friend needs 10,000 #209 and can't find any.


Check Grafs and Ballistic products a few times a day.. They have been getting Cheddites semi regularly, they sell out quick though


----------



## JOE W

why would a store sell 8 pounds of gun powder for 200.00 when you can sell it on gunbroker for 1200.00 !! same for ammo ??? I needed primers picked up a 1000 small pistol primers from fin in middleburg heights on 12-10-20 for 31.00 then they they put a limit on them 1 large and 1 small for 7.99 a 100


----------



## jeff rod builder

I don’t know what they have but call AJ’s


----------



## whitey7

I too, will not buy from those price gouging b-holes! 
At least they’re not as bad as Cheaper Than Dirt. Just saw they were wanting $80 for a 50 round box of Winchester 9mm fmj!!! Normal WWB.....Outrageous!


----------



## Pooch

AJ's????


----------



## jamesbalog

Pooch said:


> AJ's????


AJs supply out of Wauseon.


----------



## TomC

Screw fin feather fur almost 80.00 for a box of 450 bushmaster ammo. Wtf?? No place in dayton has ammo at a normal or slightly marked up price, everyone has gouged the prices


----------



## Popspastime

They keep buying at $80 like fools.. They'll keep kicking the price and get it.


----------



## Drm50

I’m not really into selling ammo for guns I have but there comes a limit. If people are so stupid that I can make thousands off my stash, I will be selling. I see guys meekly putting ammo out for sale and trying to justify the gouge by comparing to some price online. .16 + a round for 22 is nuts. That’s a little better than $8 box of 50. I’m sure there are stores selling for less when they have product for sale. A business that scalps prices on ammo is stupid. The bad feelings it causes will cost them much more than they will make. Small business is getting their ammo through distributors and have to pay accordingly.


----------



## fishingful

Anyone found any .32 auto?


----------



## the_waterwolf

fishingful said:


> Anyone found any .32 auto?


I haven't seen .32 auto since July 2020, I did come across some .25 auto the other week.


----------



## wildromanian

Dovans said:


> What justify' the high cost. Went to a gun store by a big lake today. Plenty of 9mm and plenty of 223 and 5.56. Prices though were still astronomical. Options on 9 were 50 rd, 100 rnd, 250 rnd. same with the 223 and 5.56. $35/50. regardless of the rnd count. 223 and 5.56 dollar/rnd. They had two boxes of 357 sig... 70 dollars a box.. get outta here with that.
> 
> They also had lot of 450 and 308.


People are idiots for paying these prices as its panic buying that is letting the greed monger genie out of the bottle. At first it was rip off con artists jacking up the price of ammo and guns and then the actual arms factories got in on the act and started ripping off the consumer as well.

As far as guns the U.S. is awash in used arms so people paying big bucks for new guns is really moronic to say the least.

Ammo of course is another story but hoarding and overbuying because of pure panic is letting the greed mongers both retail and the manufactures laugh all the way to the bank. As P.T. Barnum said many years ago "There is a sucker born every minute".

And remember this, guns and ammo made under panic buying drives the quality way down as well so you get screwed twice, once with the rip off prices and twice with the slipshod workmanship made under duress as the machinery making them is now being run without the usual preventive maintenance that insures a quality product. As long as the machine is running it is never shut down and quality control also goes out the window because of the mad rush to ship every gun and every round of ammo round the clock.


----------



## Drm50

I don’t know why people want thousands of rounds of ammo, with the exception of 22s. If the political situation heads for gun control / or back door ammo tricks it will start a backlash that is not wanted in 2022 elections. I just sold 40cal Win for $25 box. I could have got more. I put the word out local what ammo I have for sale. First guy that showed up wanted to buy it all at $15 a box. That is the mentality going around. He pissed me off and left with none. I just sold a mint Ruger SBH for $650. New guns are just guns. I expect gun prices to flatten before ammo. The one thing that will probably be tried is some kind of laws/ regs on AR type rifles. The Dems have cornered themselves on this issue. They will make a lot of noise but drop it as soon as they can. There is no practical way to do it. There is to many to buy back at reasonable value and way to many to tax. The ghost guns are out there by the thousands. It is ridiculous to think they can confiscate any guns. Millions that were bought legally at FFL dealers have been sold and traded legally between private citizens for 60yrs. I guarantee you that if AR/AKs are made illegal the full auto versions will start appearing in crimes. In Africa you can buy a good used AK for $12 US. The black market will be full of them. Distribution is already in place, via dope dealers.


----------



## Spaniel235

Last week I was at the Fin and saw large rifle primers were 8.00 for 100. Went yesterday and they were 10.00. I've decided I have enough. RCBS rifle dies were always 40.00 for the 2 die set. They're starting at 65.00 now. That was my last trip to the Fin.


----------



## bad luck

Was just at a gun show ....22 was about $.40/round ; all other rifle was $1.50/round - 3$/round...ridiculous....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

wildromanian said:


> People are idiots for paying these prices as its panic buying that is letting the greed monger genie out of the bottle. At first it was rip off con artists jacking up the price of ammo and guns and then the actual arms factories got in on the act and started ripping off the consumer as well.
> 
> As far as guns the U.S. is awash in used arms so people paying big bucks for new guns is really moronic to say the least.
> 
> Ammo of course is another story but hoarding and overbuying because of pure panic is letting the greed mongers both retail and the manufactures laugh all the way to the bank. As P.T. Barnum said many years ago "There is a sucker born every minute".
> 
> And remember this, guns and ammo made under panic buying drives the quality way down as well so you get screwed twice, once with the rip off prices and twice with the slipshod workmanship made under duress as the machinery making them is now being run without the usual preventive maintenance that insures a quality product. As long as the machine is running it is never shut down and quality control also goes out the window because of the mad rush to ship every gun and every round of ammo round the clock.


When did the manufactures jack up the price? If that’s the case, the stores I’ve been buying ammo from are losing money. They still are selling ammo and guns at pre pandemic prices. Just picked up 4 boxes of 9mm for $11/box yesterday.


----------



## ironman172

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> When did the manufactures jack up the price? If that’s the case, the stores I’ve been buying ammo from are losing money. They still are selling ammo and guns at pre pandemic prices. Just picked up 4 boxes of 9mm for $11/box yesterday.


Where might that be? Most places I've seen have 2 box limits if they had any in stock
The custom manufacture I get my hunting rounds from went from 22.00 to 42.00 ..... 50 count in so many years , and was glad to pay it , they no longer have it , plus didn't for 2 years due to components not being available


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

ironman172 said:


> Where might that be? Most places I've seen have 2 box limits if they had any in stock
> The custom manufacture I get my hunting rounds from went from 22.00 to 42.00 ..... 50 count in so many years , and was glad to pay it , they no longer have it , plus didn't for 2 years due to components not being available


Well it’s hard enough to catch it in stock so I’m not willing to say on a public forum. But I will say, stay away from the actual gun shops. They are the ones who are jacking up the prices but only because of the idiots willing to pay said prices.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Oh and my local Walmart still has 100 ct dove and quail 12ga for like $22


----------



## ironman172

There is a Wal-Mart that had a shelf full of 12ga AA 7-1/2 shot for 7.98 a box.... haven't been since my last venture looking ..... no interest for them on my needs ..... that was filled last spring on 44mag 300gr. Deer stoppers 
If I find any on shelves I post it , for others , but drought it last , isn't much when I do see it
Kinda regret the 410 I saw 7-1/2 shot and a case worth(10boxes) didn't buy any , not sure what I already have , and sure don't use it much if at all..... but might start carrying it in the warm months


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I understand what you’re saying but it’s not just members that read these forums. Like I stated it’s hard for me to catch it in stock as it is so I don’t really need more competition from internet trolls. ( not meaning you or other members). I don’t look often but when I’m in the area or at those stores doin other shopping I’m definitely gonna check out the gun counters.


----------



## ironman172

..........


----------



## Dovans

Stopped at the Fin in Ashland on way home from Cleveland... I was somewhat encouraged to see other ammo besides 9mm. Prices were still jacked up though.


----------



## Popspastime

Those are junk AA's.. Min Dram.. not even 1000 fps..


----------



## night vision




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Seems a few guys on here have caught the “price gouging” bug also


----------



## dirtandleaves

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Seems a few guys on here have caught the “price gouging” bug also


Lol I've noticed that also


----------



## cueman

Picked up 3 boxes of 50 CCI standard velocity 22LR, for $3.97 a box, at Wallywolrd yesterday, Fin wants $8.99 per box!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike




----------



## bobk

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 464788


Price and location?


----------



## PapawSmith

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 464788


Looks more like 10 mm to me, but whatever. I’m so tired of them being called “clips”, you clowns that don’t know your firearm nomenclature drive me nuts. These are ‘bulldogs’ not ‘clips’ for crying out loud!


----------



## jeff rod builder

Is that a craftsman or a Klein?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

jeff rod builder said:


> Is that a craftsman or a Klein?


Craftsman, but doesn’t really matter. Just checked prices on Gun Broker. $1200 obo


----------



## whitey7

Any trades?
I don’t need it, but am paranoid and more than willing to pay 2,000% mark up


----------



## Bullet Bob

Everyone is blaming price gouging and really it’s because of the greatest firearms and ammunition sales group this country has ever seen. It’s truly supply and demand, go into any sporting goods store and just look at the inventory, it’s all sold and very difficult to replenish. Surely you can figure out what’s happening in the market.


----------



## loves2fishinohio

Yeah I just cannot believe how much ammo costs these days. It's a wonder handgun prices haven't gone up as well. I'm seriously considering buying a 22 target pistol just so I can afford to shoot at the range. 9mm ammo prices are insane.


----------



## jmyers8

I got lucky today at walmart they were unloading a few boxes of ammo. I got 2 boxes of Winchester deer season xp 350 for 20 a box. Should of bought more prolly.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Last trip our local Wal-Mart had 1 box of 45/70 & 1 box of Remington 22 ....plus multiple 100 packs of 12ga 7-1/2 shot, passed on the 20 ga 5 shot & 4 shot boxes at 13 and 14 a box and not using the 20ga .....decided i didn't need them that bad , even for Wal-Mart seemed overpriced to me


----------



## Muddy

ironman172 said:


> Last trip our local Wal-Mart had 1 box of 45/70 & 1 box of Remington 22 ....plus multiple 100 packs of 12ga 7-1/2 shot, passed on the 20 ga 5 shot & 4 shot boxes at 13 and 14 a box and not using the 20ga .....decided i didn't need them that bad , even for Wal-Mart seemed overpriced to me


Shoot me a message if you see any 12 gauge 7 1/2 shot please! I need some and I can't find any.


----------



## ironman172

Sure will Muddy ,
Just made my rounds and didn't see any 12ga, but did find a few 410's so not a wasted trip , to bad I didn't know a few days ago when I saw some,
I'll let you know when I come across some

One had a empty case box of 45/70 but none in the case (all gone quick)


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I haven’t seen 12 or 20ga in shot bigger than #7 1/2 for awhile now. Been needing some 4-6 shot loads in both. I hate to do it but might have to start stopping by my local Walmart more often. Just not the first 3 or 4 days after the first of the month lol.


----------



## bobk

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I haven’t seen 12 or 20ga in shot bigger than #7 1/2 for awhile now. Been needing some 4-6 shot loads in both. I hate to do it but might have to start stopping by my local Walmart more often. Just not the first 3 or 4 days after the first of the month lol.


You don’t like people in pajamas in mass quantities?


----------



## ironman172

In and out through the auto service center  not really looking for myself ....I'm not in need 
And only looking for 6 shot or less ..... haven't hunted doves for a few years
I try and post up on here when I see something, but would be gone before anyone could get there


----------



## jmyers8

When I was there this morning the lady said it was there second order already and we went at 1030 the first one was gone as soon as it was stocked 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

bobk said:


> You don’t like people in pajamas in mass quantities?


Don’t even get me started, I’ve been drinking


----------



## jeff rod builder

Well folks u may have to go to stores u may not want to more often than you want and when they have ammo you are going to have to get it tomorrow f they have it. It may not be exactly ammo you want Also from what I here do t be suprised if the price goes up 10-15%. Last time I was at a Walmart they had some 12 gauge shells in 7.5 and 8 but I decided I didn’t need it who knows might be wishing I did I. 6 months


----------



## ironman172

..........


----------



## Popspastime

At $22+ a box...lol


----------



## RJH68

Popspastime said:


> At $22+ a box...lol


100 rounds - 4 boxes at $5.50. Not that crazy.


----------



## jeff rod builder

That’s actually a good price


----------



## colonel594

Same regular 100 count price they have always sold it at.....


----------



## jeff rod builder

Pops pastime was that 30+ years ago for that price? The times have changed


----------



## Muddy

Thank you to Ironman for hooking me up with some dove loads.


----------



## ezbite

fin feather for in boardman.. for target ammo.. stupid


----------



## colonel594

Same exact ammo you could pick up in their store for $8.99 a box this time last year. I live in boardman... I used to respect them and give them a lot of business. I won't ever shop there again. I'm sorry but I refuse to believe component's went up that much, and I HIGHLY doubt wholesalers raised their prices that much. Yet the end consumer is seeing huge inflation. Thanks but no thanks, I'll spend my dollars elsewhere....


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> Thank you to Ironman for hooking me up with some dove loads.


Your more then welcome , glad to help , hope it brings you many limits of doves this coming fall season ,
nice visiting with you again


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 465626
> 
> fin feather for in boardman.. for target ammo.. stupid


Doubt it will...but sure hope that ammo rots on the shelf.
Like colonel594 said...will never buy anything or recommend FF&F ever again.
Don't care if in the future they are giving ammo away...will remember these times of them( and a few others) flat out raping people and will never darken their doorways again.


----------



## Drm50

There is no use crying about price, it is what it is. Some of same people crying are trying to gouge others at same time. For some shooting / hunting is secondary hobby. I calls them Social Shooters, guys who pick up a box of ammo on way to the range type, the Bucket of Bullets type. The opposite of the “ Chicken Little” clan. To me all the goofs on both ends of the scale have caused the panic and run up the prices. It’s the old ant and grass hopper story, we’ve seen it before and I’m sure we will see it again.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> There is no use crying about price, it is what it is. Some of same people crying are trying to gouge others at same time. For some shooting / hunting is secondary hobby. I calls them Social Shooters, guys who pick up a box of ammo on way to the range type, the Bucket of Bullets type. The opposite of the “ Chicken Little” clan. To me all the goofs on both ends of the scale have caused the panic and run up the prices. It’s the old ant and grass hopper story, we’ve seen it before and I’m sure we will see it again.


I really don't look at these kind of threads as anyone crying about the prices.
But rather view these types of threads is informational threads about getting the word out as to who/what business's in the shooting/firearms industry takes these kinds of times to not just make a reasonable profit...but again...to literally rape fellow shooters/hunters alike. These types of business's know good and well they currently have all shooting sportsmen by the short hairs and are taking full stupid advantage of the situation. But yet...we all know that there are some that will not only be all giddy inside when they see plum crazy priced ammo/guns on the shelf...but will more than gladly fork over their $ for the stupid priced items.
Guess that's where the sayin 'a fool and his $ soon part' or 'there's a fool born every minute' comes from.

IMO, it's good to get the word out about these places of business as there are some that mean what they say about never walking through the doors of these ripoff business's that are biting the very hands that have built their business during more relaxed times.

While I see your point about the 'Bucket of Bullet' types...if the avid shooters and hunters that burn way more ammo, buy way more firearms per year than the Bucket of Bullet types do...would keep note of these firearm/ammo rapist business's and reframe from doing business with them in the future...I believe it would make a huge difference in the industry.
From watching our very own market place forum...you're sure also right about some right here attempting their own gouging.

Also agree about the goofs on both sides. We as customers...by not paying a few bucks more per box of ammo or paying a little more for a firearm and supporting our smaller/local brick and mortar gun stores have done our share to create this mess. Buying online as well as the big box stores has surely put just about every smaller gun shop in this area out of business.


----------



## loweman165

Regardless of who's screwing who on prices, it's shooting season and when you have a couple sons shooting with you it adds up! Camp Perry has their pop up pistol in three weeks then it various high power and pistol shoots at the club. I always figured when my boys where over 18 they'd buy their own ammo, but my wife tells me different...I might need a second job.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’m the type that’ll use a few bullets to sight in a gun then stick it in safe till hunting season. Might shoot two more bullets just to check. Shoot once more at a deer then put away till next season. I only need a box per gun per year. I can wait out these ridiculous prices


----------



## Uncle Paul

How about a different view, I belong to a club that has Trap,Skeet,Rifle and Pistol ranges and we have a very good buyer for the club the kind of guy that has the personal phone #s of Federal,Winchester and Remington Reps in his phone from back in the day his daughter worked for Federal.
Last summer with the unrest in the country and the election coming he started buying more than normal being told the supply line was drying up, and by last fall the club was very well stocked and he started telling us that wholesalers could no longer supply our full orders but we would still get some of it.
So at the first of the year there is always a price increase so we adjusted our prices we could sell the normal Winchester,Federal range ammo for say 12 bucks a box then in February there was a second price increase and we adjusted prices again.
Then we started to noticing changes in people buying habits, we always sold to walk ins with no limits so the first thing that had to go was you had to be a member to buy, and so far our membership is up over 400 per cent so far this year. And because that didn’t stop the buying, we had to set limits we also caught guys buying and then reselling at these high prices we are seeing.
A month ago, we had to adjust our limits again you could only buy Primers 1000 at a time or one 8 lb of powder and the buying never slowed down,2 weeks ago the primers went to 100 a week as of yesterday if you want shotgun primers you can buy a 1000 but you also have to buy 3 bags of shot and 10 rounds of trap if you want the primers. Pistol an Rifle primers are 100 a week with a purchase of a range pass.
Almost every week since the start of the year we have adjusted prices for two different reasons 1 to slow down the buyers that are gouging and 2 so at some time we have money to replace our stock wholesale prices have gone up we may no longer see that 7.99 box of 9mm again.
Our limits and high price has slowed down the hording and we allow the Pistol an Rifle shooters 1 box of each caliber at the high prices a day but they have to show us a gun for each caliber and its working and most don’t care they get to shoot.


----------



## Drm50

Uncle Paul said:


> How about a different view, I belong to a club that has Trap,Skeet,Rifle and Pistol ranges and we have a very good buyer for the club the kind of guy that has the personal phone #s of Federal,Winchester and Remington Reps in his phone from back in the day his daughter worked for Federal.
> Last summer with the unrest in the country and the election coming he started buying more than normal being told the supply line was drying up, and by last fall the club was very well stocked and he started telling us that wholesalers could no longer supply our full orders but we would still get some of it.
> So at the first of the year there is always a price increase so we adjusted our prices we could sell the normal Winchester,Federal range ammo for say 12 bucks a box then in February there was a second price increase and we adjusted prices again.
> Then we started to noticing changes in people buying habits, we always sold to walk ins with no limits so the first thing that had to go was you had to be a member to buy, and so far our membership is up over 400 per cent so far this year. And because that didn’t stop the buying, we had to set limits we also caught guys buying and then reselling at these high prices we are seeing.
> A month ago, we had to adjust our limits again you could only buy Primers 1000 at a time or one 8 lb of powder and the buying never slowed down,2 weeks ago the primers went to 100 a week as of yesterday if you want shotgun primers you can buy a 1000 but you also have to buy 3 bags of shot and 10 rounds of trap if you want the primers. Pistol an Rifle primers are 100 a week with a purchase of a range pass.
> Almost every week since the start of the year we have adjusted prices for two different reasons 1 to slow down the buyers that are gouging and 2 so at some time we have money to replace our stock wholesale prices have gone up we may no longer see that 7.99 box of 9mm again.
> Our limits and high price has slowed down the hording and we allow the Pistol an Rifle shooters 1 box of each caliber at the high prices a day but they have to show us a gun for each caliber and its working and most don’t care they get to shoot.


What’s your point? What’s the different view? Your club has just run into the same thing happening all over in stores.


----------



## Uncle Paul

My point was what we are having to do because we don’t want to end up like stores with nothing to sell. We are a gun club and without people shooting we will close our doors.

A group of us last year remembered the Hillary shortage and then the protests started so we started to prepare for this and we had the clubs needs met for this year and a good part of next year for our membership.

I hope I’m not blind about this problem because I know what a box of shells we have in inventory cost us and I know what we have to charge for it to keep the doors open, but this is for sure we cannot replace a single thing in inventory for what we paid for it, wholesale costs have gone up twice already and our suppliers won’t give us a fixed cost till product is shipped.

And like I said we are doing things we might not like but if we want to keep our doors open, we have to raise prices and set limits and for the people who planned ahead this is not hurting them at all.


----------



## Bullet Bob

Uncle Paul said:


> How about a different view, I belong to a club that has Trap,Skeet,Rifle and Pistol ranges and we have a very good buyer for the club the kind of guy that has the personal phone #s of Federal,Winchester and Remington Reps in his phone from back in the day his daughter worked for Federal.
> Last summer with the unrest in the country and the election coming he started buying more than normal being told the supply line was drying up, and by last fall the club was very well stocked and he started telling us that wholesalers could no longer supply our full orders but we would still get some of it.
> So at the first of the year there is always a price increase so we adjusted our prices we could sell the normal Winchester,Federal range ammo for say 12 bucks a box then in February there was a second price increase and we adjusted prices again.
> Then we started to noticing changes in people buying habits, we always sold to walk ins with no limits so the first thing that had to go was you had to be a member to buy, and so far our membership is up over 400 per cent so far this year. And because that didn’t stop the buying, we had to set limits we also caught guys buying and then reselling at these high prices we are seeing.
> A month ago, we had to adjust our limits again you could only buy Primers 1000 at a time or one 8 lb of powder and the buying never slowed down,2 weeks ago the primers went to 100 a week as of yesterday if you want shotgun primers you can buy a 1000 but you also have to buy 3 bags of shot and 10 rounds of trap if you want the primers. Pistol an Rifle primers are 100 a week with a purchase of a range pass.
> Almost every week since the start of the year we have adjusted prices for two different reasons 1 to slow down the buyers that are gouging and 2 so at some time we have money to replace our stock wholesale prices have gone up we may no longer see that 7.99 box of 9mm again.
> Our limits and high price has slowed down the hording and we allow the Pistol an Rifle shooters 1 box of each caliber at the high prices a day but they have to show us a gun for each caliber and its working and most don’t care they get to shoot.


That’s the entire truth about what the Pericles


Uncle Paul said:


> How about a different view, I belong to a club that has Trap,Skeet,Rifle and Pistol ranges and we have a very good buyer for the club the kind of guy that has the personal phone #s of Federal,Winchester and Remington Reps in his phone from back in the day his daughter worked for Federal.
> Last summer with the unrest in the country and the election coming he started buying more than normal being told the supply line was drying up, and by last fall the club was very well stocked and he started telling us that wholesalers could no longer supply our full orders but we would still get some of it.
> So at the first of the year there is always a price increase so we adjusted our prices we could sell the normal Winchester,Federal range ammo for say 12 bucks a box then in February there was a second price increase and we adjusted prices again.
> Then we started to noticing changes in people buying habits, we always sold to walk ins with no limits so the first thing that had to go was you had to be a member to buy, and so far our membership is up over 400 per cent so far this year. And because that didn’t stop the buying, we had to set limits we also caught guys buying and then reselling at these high prices we are seeing.
> A month ago, we had to adjust our limits again you could only buy Primers 1000 at a time or one 8 lb of powder and the buying never slowed down,2 weeks ago the primers went to 100 a week as of yesterday if you want shotgun primers you can buy a 1000 but you also have to buy 3 bags of shot and 10 rounds of trap if you want the primers. Pistol an Rifle primers are 100 a week with a purchase of a range pass.
> Almost every week since the start of the year we have adjusted prices for two different reasons 1 to slow down the buyers that are gouging and 2 so at some time we have money to replace our stock wholesale prices have gone up we may no longer see that 7.99 box of 9mm again.
> Our limits and high price has slowed down the hording and we allow the Pistol an Rifle shooters 1 box of each caliber at the high prices a day but they have to show us a gun for each caliber and its working and most don’t care they get to shoot.


Thats the truth on what’s really happening. The people who believed we would always be protected and conspiracy theories they want to point to are starting to get slapped with reality. Frankly I hope they can’t afford it we will protect them. Come listen my friend and you shall hear of the midnight ride of Paul Revere.


----------



## TomC

Just have to be patient and look around for deals or steals. I picked up a box of hornady 450 custom and 90 rds of federal tactical 00 buck for free the other day. Definitely worth the 30 min drive!


----------



## jeff rod builder

I was shooting clays yesterday and a few wanted to see the shells I was shooting today’s and to see if I was willing to sell any I told them since I hadn’t opened the case yet I would sell them the flat and they can buy it for the sale price sticker of 74.99 and we all had a good laugh about that and somehow it then went to how Fin is gouging the customer and these guys as others are saying there not going back to them either. It’s amazing how fun has changed since it became a employee owned business


----------



## jackal_727

Ask around. I've bought quite a bit of ammo from friends and coworkers who either need the cash or sold a firearm and no longer need the ammo. I just picked up 988 rounds of 10mm from a coworker today for $380. All because he no longer has a pistol in that caliber.


----------



## kevinw

I picked up an M&P 15 yesterday and the guy sold me a 200rnd box of 5.56 to go with it for about $120. 

A guy came in while they were running my background check asking if they knew when they were going to get more and they said no. I think the 200rnd boxes are only for new firearm purchases. 

But yeah, I got a 200rnd box yesterday for about $.60 per round. Best price I've seen so far... most others I've looked at (mostly bulk online) are around $.75 a round.


----------



## johnharry

I think $35 is the fair price.


----------



## ironman172

johnharry said:


> I think $35 is the fair price.


For what ?


----------



## ironman172

Just came from Vances in columbus..... dang, plenty of ammo but ,.... EXPENSIVE 
556, 150RD BOX ... 179.00 , THE SAME BOX ABOUT A MONTH AGO AT CABELAS WAS 79.00


----------



## ezbite

put that in your Taurus judge and smoke it..


----------



## ironman172

Na, won't do me any good...... 3in #6's or 4's will do just fine , or lighter 2-1/2in ??


----------



## billorp

I was at Lenard truck and Trailer yesterday and stopped into The Armory while I was waiting. They didn’t have a lot and I know they are usually higher in price, but a 525 count box of 22LR was stickered at $100.00. They had at least 2 boxes on the shelf that I saw.


----------



## ironman172

billorp said:


> I was at Lenard truck and Trailer yesterday and stopped into The Armory while I was waiting. They didn’t have a lot and I know they are usually higher in price, but a 525 count box of 22LR was stickered at $100.00. They had at least 2 boxes on the shelf that I saw.


How many do you want for that price  
550 or 555 pks too


----------



## MKULTRA

Junebug2320 said:


> Cant find 30-06 for elk!!??? Absurd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


call me 440396 8440


----------



## MKULTRA

Drm50 said:


> There is no use crying about price, it is what it is. Some of same people crying are trying to gouge others at same time. For some shooting / hunting is secondary hobby. I calls them Social Shooters, guys who pick up a box of ammo on way to the range type, the Bucket of Bullets type. The opposite of the “ Chicken Little” clan. To me all the goofs on both ends of the scale have caused the panic and run up the prices. It’s the old ant and grass hopper story, we’ve seen it before and I’m sure we will see it again.


amen to what you said!the only price whinners are those that have not.


----------



## ironman172

For you central Ohio clay pigeon shooters


----------



## jeff rod builder

How in the wide world of sports are you suppose to shoot a round of sporting clays with 75 shells?


----------



## MKULTRA

this is a supply chain/demand market.i was going to build a new storage shed this year,have you seen the price of lumber?plywood at 50$ a sheet ! won't be building anything this year.


----------



## bobk

MKULTRA said:


> this is a supply chain/demand market.i was going to build a new storage shed this year,have you seen the price of lumber?plywood at 50$ a sheet ! won't be building anything this year.


We get a lot of lumber from Canada. They are quite pissed at us over the pipeline lie.


----------



## Muddy

The situation really sucks in so many ways. It's not just ammo. In the construction industry we are getting hit literally every day with material price increase's and delay's. I have to bid everything multiple times to keep up with the increases. Then we lock in a price, but can't get the material. It's a joke.


----------



## M R DUCKS

We’re not here yet.....yet!


----------



## MKULTRA

it must be imposible for you muddy.you cant price a job.you can only go to TIME PLUS MATERIAL quotes.


----------



## Bullet Bob

It all necessarily has to go way up in price. That includes everything, coming to a country near you.
Supply and demand wonder why there are so many more thousands of new sporting clay shooters. We must be living in a boom time for shooting and hunting sports.


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## EnonEye

was at 'Ol English gun shop yesterday 30 minutes after opening time, waited 45 minutes to get in and found zero, nadda, nothing I wanted, but did see 3 long guns coming out. Need ammo, no problem, just buy a gun. And then my brother happens into a wally-world yesterday to buy a 5-yr fishing license and there in the locked counter is laying 3 boxes of .308 the clerk had just put out earlier, and at a reasonable price. I know this is old news but it's been over a year now and even Charmin has caught up, cheeez, c'mon man I can't remember what it sounds and smells like to shoot


----------



## snag

I found the shortage 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drm50

Check out metal, copper is headed for all time high, so is aluminum. Gas is climbing and energy prices takes everything with it. Dont look for ammo prices to come down anytime soon. That’s discounting any political road blocks. 
The US dollar is suppose to lose %10 buying power in 2021. In three months I have watched S&W old models go up 25%. Ammo & components seem to have no limits. I look for gun price bubble to break. No so with ammo. Messing with 2nd adm. can be bad political move. Ammo is not protected.


----------



## Bullet Bob

Well it necessarily has to go up, if you like your Ammo you can keep your ammo. Never realized how much influence has been leveraged since January, guess it costs a lot for new people to come to America, and maybe they will like hunting and fishing.


----------



## ironman172

My hunting rounds went from 42.00 to 65.00 in the past few months and that's not for the 300grn , just the 240grn..... when I first bought them few years before the carbines were legal they were 22.00 -240grn (50) &24.00 -300grn (50) 
But you can see what other ammo $ are doing too..... it's all hitting highs with no stopping in sight 
Guess when I see it, I'll buy it (not needing it) more then looking for others in my travels 
It does NOT stay on the shelves long, when at a decent price


----------



## fireline

I have seen a brick of 500 22 ammo go for $100, I remember buying it for $7.00


----------



## ironman172

fireline said:


> I have seen a brick of 500 22 ammo go for $100, I remember buying it for $7.00


I quit buying when that got to 11.00 ..... the good old days , but then my dad told me of .05 loafs of bread


----------



## bobk

I was at a store this morning and the owner stated that she has had very little increase in her cost for ammo. Many of these stores are flat out ripping people off. The ones that are doing it will never see another penny from me.


----------



## Drm50

Price around here is running $8/ box of 50, 22Lr. A store had auction at Cnty seat a few weeks ago, going out of business. They got as high as $20 a box of 50 for 22lrs. I have never paid much attention to prices on factory ammo. Especially since the explosion of specialized ammo. It’s all hype to sell “specialty” ammo at premium price. The only CF ammo that I buy is 9mm Luger and that was because it was cheaper than loading it. 
I have good many boxes of factory ammo. I have no use for any of it. Even if I still have gun for the cartridge. All my guns are tuned with hand loads, except the 9mm. I could run out and sell it but I decided to use it for trading stock. I have dies and molds for 9mm and 45acp. but I don’t like to load either. I shoot my acp revolvers with 45AR brass and cast bullets. And 1911s and Brn HPs with factory FMJs.


----------



## papaperch

Back in the 70's upon returning home from my stint in the military. I was a young married man and lots of fiscal responsibilities. I turned to reloading as a way to save money for my love of the shooting sports. At the present time reloading isn't the game it used to be. Components are almost impossible to find. If you do happen to find some. Limits are such that the find does you very little good. Primers are almost non-existent in any size. Gunpowder is soaring in price that makes me wonder if it will soon surpass gold and sold by the ounce.

I have no answer to cure the shortages. Just hope there are better times down the road.


----------



## ironman172

Big thanks to Dovans  for hooking me up with needed ammo


----------



## jeff rod builder

Well just came from Walmart and scored 4 boxes of 12ga shells they also had 410, 28 and 20 gauge shells all AA 7.87 a box it’s a shame the Winchester rebate is not going on now


----------



## ironman172

Mostly seeing 12ga in #8 shot federal 100ct box , seen two places that had cci 17hmr boxes 200ct picked up 350legend 2 boxes each different flavors.... 3- 410 AA 2-1/2 #8 plus had some #9 pass on the #9

8 of these Wed ....when i got the 4 - 350 legends
Still looking muddy


----------

